# C'est quoi cette arnaque PayPal ! ??



## pepeye66 (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Cette nuit entre 2h50 et 3h00 du matin j'ai reçu 3 mails de Paypal m'envoyant 3 reçus d'achats que bien sur je n'ai pas effectués !! ??
Les mails sont identiques à celui que j'ai reçu dernièrement pour un achat réellement fait.
Quand je vais sur le site PayPal (en utilisant Google) et que je veux les contacter par mail ii m'est demandé mes identifiants mais aussi (suite à un contrôle aléatoire) de confirmer mon N° de carte bancaire...Etrange ?
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2010)

bonjour

ce qu'on pense de quoi?

soit c'est du spam - harponnage
soit c'est une erreur de facturation paypal
(rare)
et paypal te le dira vite


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juin 2010)

Spam: Je vois pas comment puisqu'il s'agit de reçus et donc pas d'autres liens que celui de PayPal.
Bien sur quand je vais sur mon compte bancaire impossible de savoir si des retraits correspondant aux montants ont été effectués...C'est dimanche !
Ce que vous pensez: De ce contrôle de PayPal qui me demande de lui confirmer mon N° de carte bancaire avant de me donner simplement accès à un contact mail ?
Par précaution j'ai fait opposition sur ma CB.


----------



## fau6il (6 Juin 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Spam: Je vois pas comment puisqu'il s'agit de reçus et donc pas d'autres liens que celui de PayPal.
> Bien sur quand je vais sur mon compte bancaire impossible de savoir si des retraits correspondant aux montants ont été effectués...C'est dimanche !
> Ce que vous pensez: De ce contrôle de PayPal qui me demande de lui confirmer mon N° de carte bancaire avant de me donner simplement accès à un contact mail ?
> Par précaution j'ai fait opposition sur ma CB.



_On n'est jamais trop prudent!  _


----------



## tantoillane (6 Juin 2010)

J'ai déjà eu ce problème avec Skype et paypal. J'explique : J'achète un abonnement d'un mois pour appeler aux US plus 10 euros pour envoyer des sms (c'est pas dans l'abonnement). Tout ce passe bien, mais le lendemain je reçois un mail de paypal me disant quand l'argent a été remis sur mon compte (ce qui était bien vrai). Étonné je vais sur le site de paypal, et là en effet on me dit que j'ai droit à un contrôle aléatoire. Je sais pas si c'est le déclenchement du fameux contrôle aléatoire qui a annulé le payement paypal et bloquer skype ou l'inverse. Toujours est-il que maintenant paypal fonctionne très bien mais skype ne veut plus que je fasse d'achat. (Je leur ai envoyé plusieurs mails, rien à faire, du coup je me suis mis à la vidéo conférence, dommage pour eux )

Par contre je ne me souviens plus trop de ce qu'y m'étais demandé pour le fameux contrôle. Je dirais qu'il faut tout d'abord que tu vérifies bien que c'est l'adresse exacte de paypal (https://www.paypal.com, c'est pas dur, et qu'il y a le petit cadenas cryptage des données)


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Spam: Je vois pas comment puisqu'il s'agit de reçus et donc pas d'autres liens que celui de PayPal.


ben ca ca reste à verifier

des harponnages sont parfois très bien faits
mais un examen detaillé en dira plus
( vrai expediteur, en regardant le contenu brut
  et vrais liens dans le courrier ( en les copiant dans un textedit , PAS en les cliquant)



> Par précaution j'ai fait opposition sur ma CB.


où ca?
Paypal ou banque francaise?

je rappelle qu'en France, contrairement à ce que disent certaines banques , le détenteur du compte n'est PAS  responsable des tentatives d'arnaques via des operations  qui ne sont pas de son fait
c'est 
soit le site marchand qui accepte, à tort,  une transaction illegitime soit la banque qui accepte de l'honorer à tort


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juin 2010)

J'ai fait opposition sur ma CB...Auprès de ma banque !
Maintenant que cette opposition est faite je vais à nouveau me connecter à PayPal et entrer en contact avec eux sachant qu'ils vont me demander mon N° de carte bancaire (sous prétexte de vérifier mon identité)
Je trouve cette procédure "dangereuse" et "étrange".
Je vous dirai ce qu'il en est dés que je les aurai contactés pour leur expliquer ce problème.
Si le débit a bien été effectué (ce que je crois) je me vois "entré" dans une mauvaise aventure qui au lu des divers cas que j'ai pu lire ne semble pas bien engagée avec semble t il une Sté qui ne veut pas prendre la mesure de ses responsabilités.

NE PENSEZ PAS QUE ÇA NE VOUS ARRIVERA JAMAIS !

De toutes façons je vais annuler mon compte sur Paypal et Ebay...Tant pis pour le coté pratique mais face à ce genre de mauvaise surprise je n'hésite pas !


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juin 2010)

J'ai reçu deux e-mails semblables à vous. 

En plus il y avait des fautes d'orthographe, peu crédible.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2010)

perso j'aurai commencé par verifier à fond l'authencité des pseudos emails paypal

 les faux email paypals sont un grand classique, même paypal le rappelle

et à mon avis ton oppposition CB va etre une gene  plus qu'autre chose
(et sans doute pour rien)


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2010)

tantoillane a dit:


> J'ai déjà eu ce problème avec Skype et PayPal...



Egalement eu un problème un peu similaire il y a quelques mois. Mon compte Skype a été piraté. Tout d'abord la monnaie a été changée pour des livres sterlings. Le compte a été passé en renouvellement automatique, puis quatre transactions d'environ 25 livres ont été effectuées. Je n'étais pas chez moi à ce moment là et je recevais des mails de Skype m'informant que mon compte avait été débité.  Et, parallèlement, PayPal m'informait que des transactions avaient été effectuées. Ça fait drôle sur le moment.  «Cette fois c'est pour ma pomme!»

Quelques dizaines de minutes plus tard, Skype m'indiquait que la recharge avait été annulée. De son côté PayPal annulait les transactions. De même que Skype.

Tout a été automatique: du piratage au remboursement.  J'ai juste perdu un peu de temps ensuite pour récupérer mon compte Skype qui avait été bloqué et mes contacts effacés.

Maintenant, de là à en faire tout un foin sur un forum, je pense que ça n'était pas nécessaire.  Ça n'aurait en tout cas pas accéléré la résolution du problème.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juin 2010)

Ah mais les emails que j'ai reçus sont authentiques (je les avais d'ailleurs comparés à de précédents emails du même type).
Donc aprés avoir fait opposition sur ma CB je suis allé sur le site PayPal et bien entendu il m'a à nouveau été demandé (suite à un contrôle aléatoire) de rentrer mon N° de CB...Ce que j'ai fait:
Et là, il m'est demandé de saisir de nouveaux identifiants et mots de passe...Ce que je fais.
En final je me retrouve sur mon compte, sur un écran de litiges, avec les 3 transactions litigieuses: Voir copie de cet écran.





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h52 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> .....
> Maintenant, de là à en faire tout un foin sur un forum, je pense que ça n'était pas nécessaire.  Ça n'aurait en tout cas pas accéléré la résolution du problème.



Pas sur que cette réflexion soit pertinente !
Je n'admets pas que des transactions dont je suis pas le responsable me soient facturées par un site tel que PayPal: ET JE LE FAIS SAVOIR !
Par ailleurs qu'est ce qui les empêche de m'informer qu'ils sont en enquête  sur ces transactions ?
Qu'est ce qui les empêche quand je me connecte sur leur site de m'informer que suite à une enquête ils ont restreint mon accès ?
Le fait de me demander mon N° de carte bancaire sans aucune explication que celle qui consiste à dire qu'il s'agit d'une procédure "aléatoire" de contrôle alors que je viens de constater 3 paiements frauduleux me laisse à penser qu'il peut s'agir d'un "phishing" non ?... Dans de telles conditions vous le communiquez votre N° de CB ??


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Pas sur que cette réflexion soit pertinente !
> Je n'admets pas que des transactions dont je suis pas le responsable me soient facturées par un site tel que PayPal: ET JE LE FAIS SAVOIR !



Et tu crois _pertinemment_ que venir brailler sur un forum va résoudre un problème de ce genre?  Cela doit avoir autant d'effet que d'appeler une voyante via un numéro surtaxé.

Ton problème date de cette nuit: laisse-les le temps de réagir. Parler d'arnaque me semble un peu excessif à ce stade. Et ça peut te causer des ennuis supplémentaires.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et tu crois _pertinemment_ que venir brailler sur un forum va résoudre un problème de ce genre?  Cela doit avoir autant d'effet que d'appeler une voyante via un numéro surtaxé.
> 
> Ton problème date de cette nuit: laisse-les le temps de réagir. Parler d'arnaque me semble un peu excessif à ce stade. Et ça peut te causer des ennuis supplémentaires.



D'abord je ne braille pas (pas trop) mais je râle.
Je ne pense pas trouver la solution sur ce forum...Peut être des cas similaires ce qui me permettrait de relativiser.
Ensuite, quand tu vois ton compte débité dans la nuit du samedi au dimanche avec impossibilité de contacter qui que se soit (Même pas PayPal !) et que voulant te connecter sur ton compte paypal tu vois celui ci étrangement hermétique sauf à indiquer ton N° de carte bancaire...Que veux tu: C'est stressant et paniquant. Tu te demande s'il ne va pas y avoir d'autres transactions et comme je n'ai pas osé indiquer mon N° de CB sur le site de Paypal (peur de me faire couil*****) je suis là à me morfondre...Et donc je fais opposition sur ma CB...Franchement: Tu aurais donné ton N° de CB sur le site Paypal ?
Et que penses tu du comportement de Paypal qui enquête mais ne me dit rien au risque de me laisser "mariner" dans mon inquiétude ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2010)

Ce que je pense du comportement de PayPal? Je t'ai répondu: la mésaventure est survenue il y a moins de 24 heures, on est dimanche. Et tu es loin d'être le seul client à avoir un litige en ce moment.

Pour le reste, lorsque tu fais une transaction via PayPal, la carte utilisée est automatiquement enregistrée sur ton compte. Je l'ai constaté lors du piratage de mon compte Skype. Pour éviter cela, j'avais alors supprimé la référence de ma carte bancaire sur mon compte PayPal. Mais lors d'une transaction suivante, elle est forcément réapparue.

Patience donc. C'est dimanche, il fait beau (pas à Perpignan?), va te balader plutôt que de te «morfondre» ici.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ce que je pense du comportement de PayPal? Je t'ai répondu: la mésaventure est survenue il y a moins de 24 heures, on est dimanche. Et tu es loin d'être le seul client à avoir un litige en ce moment.
> 
> Pour le reste, lorsque tu fais une transaction via PayPal, la carte utilisée est automatiquement enregistrée sur ton compte. Je l'ai constaté lors du piratage de mon compte Skype. Pour éviter cela, j'avais alors supprimé la référence de ma carte bancaire sur mon compte PayPal. Mais lors d'une transaction suivante, elle est forcément réapparue.
> 
> Patience donc. C'est dimanche, il fait beau (pas à Perpignan?), va te balader plutôt que de te «morfondre» ici.



Tout d'abord, il ne fait pas beau (rare)...Ca n'arrange pas le moral !
Ensuite, le comportement de paypal qui me pose problème c'est celui qui consiste à se rendre compte "d'une utilisation frauduleuse de mon compte" mais à ne rien me dire...
Si je veux savoir ce qui se passe je dois prendre le risque de "faire confiance" au site de paypal qui me demande mes coordonnées de CB...Et, que veux tu, suite à la découverte de ces 3 transactions et dans le doute qu'il y en ait d'autres je n'ai eu qu'une confiance toute limitée vers un site sur lequel peuvent se passer de telles mésaventures.
Donc, de crainte d'un phishing, j'ai fait opposition à ma CB puis je suis allé sur paypal sans crainte...Ce n'était pas un piège mais comment le savoir ?
Et en fait je suis plus en colère sur ce mutisme qui m'a obligé à cette manip que sur le fait que l'on puisse utiliser mon compte "à l'insu de mon plein..."Quoique...


----------



## chafpa (6 Juin 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Par précaution j'ai fait opposition sur ma CB.


Changes de banque et prends en une qui propose la "*Carte bancaire virtuelle*" appelée également "*e-carte*" , La Banque Postale par exemple.

A chaque transaction grâce à un petit soft installé sur ton PC ou en ligne pour les  Mac car le soft n'a pas encore été porté sous Mac OS, il génére un N° différent et unique pour le montant exact que tu as saisi et doit être débité dans les 2 mois suivants.

Problème (petit) : Paypal ne sait pas gérer ce type de carte et comme son N° change à chaque fois, à la 10ième transaction, ton compte est bloqué   

Résultat : Tu dois téléphoner à Paypal à 2 services différents pour que ton compte soit débloqué et repartir pour un tour.

Rigolez si vous voulez mais c'est comme c'est ainsi que cela se passe  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Pour éviter cela, j'avais alors supprimé la référence de ma carte bancaire sur mon compte PayPal. Mais lors d'une transaction suivante, elle est forcément réapparue.


Non, désolé. Si tu la supprimes dans tes moyens de paiement, elle ne réapparaît pas à la transaction suivante. Quand tu vas sur tes moyens de paiement, tu as le message (Copier/coller de mon compte à l'instant) :

- Nombre de cartes bancaires actives sur votre compte : 0


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Non, désolé. Si tu la supprimes dans tes moyens de paiement, elle ne réapparaît pas à la transaction suivante. Quand tu vas sur tes moyens de paiement, tu as le message (Copier/coller de mon compte à l'instant)



Bah chez moi elle a été gardée dans mes options de carte bancaire.  Et je vais pas faire une transaction juste pour voir si au cas où...


----------



## chafpa (6 Juin 2010)

Supprimé, sorry


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juin 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Changes de banque et prends en une qui propose la "*Carte bancaire virtuelle*" appelée également "*e-carte*" , La Banque Postale par exemple.
> ......



Eh bien si tel avait été mon cas je n'aurais pas pu me connecter car paypal ayant constaté l'utilisation frauduleuse de mon compte a tout verrouillé (Malheureusement la possibilité de les contacter aussi !! ??) et pour déverrouiller tout ça il me fallait saisir mon N° de CB ( je pense qu'ils le comparent au N° qu'ils ont dans leurs archives) qui semble être leur seul sésame de reconnaissance !


----------



## TheFou (6 Juin 2010)

As-tu affiché les en-têtes du mail et vu le chemin de re-direction ?

Le nombre de mail avec une adresse parfaitement légale qui cache un mammouth sous la banquise


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juin 2010)

TheFou a dit:


> As-tu affiché les en-têtes du mail et vu le chemin de re-direction ?
> 
> Le nombre de mail avec une adresse parfaitement légale qui cache un mammouth sous la banquise &#8230;



Je n'en suis plus là.
Il y a bien eu une utilisation frauduleuse de mon compte paypal et le litige sur le site paypal l'atteste.
Va revoir cette copie d'écran que j'ai postée:

http://forums.macg.co/5677501-post12.html


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2010)

Tiens nous informés dès demain de l'évolution du litige.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (7 Juin 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Changes de banque et prends en une qui propose la "*Carte bancaire  virtuelle*" appelée également "*e-carte*" , La Banque Postale  par exemple.
> (...)
> Problème (petit) : Paypal ne sait pas gérer ce type de carte et comme son N° change à chaque fois, à la 10ième transaction, ton compte est bloqué
> 
> Résultat : Tu dois téléphoner à Paypal à 2 services différents pour que ton compte soit débloqué et repartir pour un tour.



pour moi, ça a été bloqué après 3 utilisations...

et en réponse aux mails que j'ai envoyé à Paypal pour leur demander la raison de ce blocage et de lever cette interdiction, il m'ont répondu qu'ils n'acceptaient pas ce système pour des raisons de sécurité...
point.
pas de n° de tel pour débloquer l'interdiction...


----------



## kisbizz (7 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

il y a 3 ans on m'a piraté mon compte paypal , comment je ne sais pas , des transactions louches , de l'argent qui rentrait pour repartir ailleurs ....

a l'époque  ma connexion au net était plutôt inaccessible de chez moi , je ne sais pas s' ils m'ont d'abord contacté via mail mais j'ai su pour " l'affaire" suite a  un message téléphonique de leur part

l'opératrice oubliant de me  laisser leur numéro j'ai du le chercher sur le site , j'ai appelé et le problème a été réglé  , j'ai vérifié par la suite quelques fois et l'accident a été oublié 

il y a quelques mois  j'effectue un achat mais mon ancienne cb était expiré  donc invalide et pas moyen de faire rentrer la nouvelle .... encore une fois j'ai passé un coup de fil et le problème a été immédiatement réglé 




ps:
https://www.paypal.com/fr/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_contact-phone


----------



## chafpa (7 Juin 2010)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> pour moi, ça a été bloqué après 3 utilisations...
> 
> et en réponse aux mails que j'ai envoyé à Paypal pour leur demander la raison de ce blocage et de lever cette interdiction, il m'ont répondu qu'ils n'acceptaient pas ce système pour des raisons de sécurité...
> point.
> pas de n° de tel pour débloquer l'interdiction...


Le N° du Service clientèle est, bien sûr surtaxé , *0821 230 233 *

Mon compte avait été "restreint" le 8 novembre 2009 et, après réactivation et contrôle de mon historique à l'instant, j'ai fais 6 paiements en "e-carte" et n'ai pas encore été à nouveau "restreint". 

Si ce que le Service Clientèle m'a dit est exact, j'ai encore 4 transactions possibles 

PS : Ce n'est pas le Service Clintèle qui débloque le compte. Il se contente de te donner un autre N° de téléphone pour le faire


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Juin 2010)

Bon, me revoilà.
Cette journée a été plutôt positive:
D'une part j'ai pu faire enlever la restriction sur mon compte Paypal mais ensuite j'ai reçu des mails de confirmation de la part de Paypal comme quoi mon compte avait été piraté mais qu'ils avaient bloqué les transactions...(non sans avoir au préalable retiré les sommes de mon compte bancaire !).
Par téléphone il m'a été donc confirmé qu'il y avait bien eu utilisation frauduleuse (et quand je leur demande comment cela peut se produire il m'est répondu que le problème ne vient pas de chez eux mais certainement de chez moi !...Piratage boite mail, logiciel malveillant dans mon Mac...)
Il m'a aussi été dit que les remboursements (3 transactions) seraient recréditées sur mon compte bancaire d'ici 4 à 5 jours (A suivre).
Et quand je rappelle que j'ai fait opposition sur ma CB on me répond que ça ne devrait pas poser de problème pour eux pour me recréditer...A moi ensuite de voir avec ma banque pour récupérer ce crédit...J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas d'embrouille !
Je viens de recevoir en fin de journée un mail de confirmation de remboursement pour une des trois transactions...J'attends les autres qui sont elles même en attente des précisions demandées aux vendeurs.
Voilà, mais dans cette histoire je me demande encore comment cette fraude a pu se mettre en place.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (8 Juin 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> ps:
> https://www.paypal.com/fr/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_contact-phone





chafpa a dit:


> Le N° du Service clientèle est, bien sûr surtaxé , *0821 230 233 *



merci 

...mais finalement, ça m'arrange, ça me fait faire des économies, en m'évitant d'acheter chez des vendeurs ± douteux de la baie ou autres, des trucs dont je peux très bien me passer...


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Le N° du Service clientèle est, bien sûr surtaxé , *0821 230 233 *
> ....
> 
> Attention aux fausses infos:


----------



## chafpa (8 Juin 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> chafpa a dit:
> 
> 
> > Le N° du Service clientèle est, bien sûr surtaxé , *0821 230 233 *
> ...



Oupss, autant pour moi  tellement l'habitude de voir les N° commençant par 08 surtaxés. Sorry :rose:


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Je reviens vers vous sur ce sujet car l'affaire n'est toujours pas terminée !
Sur les 3 transactions frauduleuses, 1 m'a été reviré le lendemain ( comme par hasard la plus faible)
Hier, j'ai envoyé un mail pour demander pourquoi les 2 autres étaient toujours en litige ?
Ce matin coup de fil m'expliquant qu'ils étaient toujours en attente des réponses des vendeurs (??...Que vient faire cette procédure alors qu'ils ont bloqué les transactions (mais que l'argent a malgré tout été ponctionné de mon compte bancaire !)).
Puis, après le coup de fil, un mail m'indiquant ce qui m'avait été annoncé par ce coup de fil.
Puis vers midi un mail m'informant qu'une deuxième de mes 3 transactions allait m'être remboursée (Comme par le même des hasards...L'autre plus faible !).
Pendant que je rédigeais ce post je viens de recevoir le mail pour le remboursement de la 3eme transaction.
Voilà, c'est donc en bonne voie mais ça laissera des traces car je suis échaudé sur la sécurité de ce site...Un site auquel on confie les coordonnées de sa carte bancaire.
PS: Je les ai averti que j'avais fait opposition à ma CB et je n'ai pas encore saisi le N° de ma nouvelle CB...Eh bien pour autant mon compte est opérationnel ! ??


----------

